# big woods, small woods?



## FLICKER (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to the area and am actually in fargo. Ive been bowhunting minnesota near the citites for 7 years now and am use to being in larger woods. Ive been scouting and see deer, but am wondering if I should concentrate on smaller sections of woods, or be in larger sections. I also noticed something that i have never seen before. I was scouting and saw 2 deer far away enough that i could just tell they were deer, and as soon as i stoped the car to glass them the deer hightailed away. Could this have been two bigger deer or just hard hunted deer? I saw other deer the same evening and they did nothing similar to this. thanks- Take em.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

A lot of people are out scouting and puting a little more preasure on the deer. The older wiser deer, expecially the older bucks, know what this means and they head for cover as soon as you slow down.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

There is no hope for you if your matt's brother


----------



## FLICKER (Aug 23, 2006)

Ya when we went scouting we had to make a trip over to some water to check it out for honkers. But hey, if I can't shoot a deer at least i'll be shooting something.


----------

